# CF dress



## Uberman (16 May 2005)

Could someone direct me to a site that has the various formal / work and field dress uniforms.


----------



## medicineman (16 May 2005)

Here is the link to the online version of the dress manual - ftp://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/Downloads/Dhh/CFPs/cfp265.pdf

MM


----------



## Uberman (16 May 2005)

Being a non DND type I don't think I can access that site
,


----------



## medicineman (16 May 2005)

You should be able to - it's not a restricted site.

MM


----------



## combat_medic (16 May 2005)

Medicineman: It may be non-restriced, but it is still a DIN site, and without access to the DIN, he would have no way of looking at it.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 May 2005)

Uberman said:
			
		

> Could someone direct me to a site that has the various formal / work and field dress uniforms.



Are you looking for pictures, or other information?


----------



## Uberman (17 May 2005)

Just looking for the pictures Neill. If I get an offer I'm going to have to choose an element. I know what the army winter / summer dress is like (assuming it hasn't changed in 15 years) but I had no real exposure to the Air Force or Navy. I realize there is more to choosing an element than just the uniforms, but at least I could have a look at what I'd be wearing for the next X years. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Neill McKay (17 May 2005)

Uberman said:
			
		

> Just looking for the pictures Neill. If I get an offer I'm going to have to choose an element. I know what the army winter / summer dress is like (assuming it hasn't changed in 15 years) but I had no real exposure to the Air Force or Navy. I realize there is more to choosing an element than just the uniforms, but at least I could have a look at what I'd be wearing for the next X years. Thanks for the help.



Try this: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/jobs_e.aspx lists the various jobs in the Forces, and many of the pages you can see from there include a video about the job.  Watching a few of the videos should give you a look at various uniforms.

Army dress has changed significantly: there's no longer any seasonal variation (green all year now) or any garrison dress (combats instead).


----------



## Gunner98 (17 May 2005)

Try the CF Image gallery found at:

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/video_photo_e.htm


----------



## Uberman (17 May 2005)

Damn, I like the Summer Tan CF's. Not struck on the greens all year - thicker material. Wearing combats as garrison dress would be cool; better than the polyester pants with parade boots.


----------



## Greywolf (17 May 2005)

Does anyone know the link to the list for the dress uniform...e.g. No. 1, No.2 ... and what they consist of...?  I know it's been posted here before, but I did a search and could not find it.


----------



## Gunner98 (17 May 2005)

Try this link for Uniform descriptioms:
http://gtgc.aircadet.com/CFDressManual.pdf


----------



## Sig_Des (21 May 2005)

Uberman said:
			
		

> Just looking for the pictures Neill. If I get an offer I'm going to have to choose an element. I know what the army winter / summer dress is like (assuming it hasn't changed in 15 years) but I had no real exposure to the Air Force or Navy. I realize there is more to choosing an element than just the uniforms, but at least I could have a look at what I'd be wearing for the next X years. Thanks for the help.



Just out of curiosity...Tell me you're not choosing your element based on the uniform...please


----------



## Neill McKay (21 May 2005)

Pte_Des said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...Tell me you're not choosing your element based on the uniform...please



In a sufficiently purple trade, it might just come down to that.


----------



## Uberman (21 May 2005)

No, it isn't a fashion contest. I've pretty much picked my element; I just haven't seen the dress for a very long time and wanted to see what it looked like now. From what I've read on the posts the uniforms have had a dramatic change ie. no more tans for army, cadpat replaced OD etc. Just curious more than anything. I wouldn't be so disrespectful to an element to simply pick one based on whether the DEU matches my hair.


----------



## casing (23 May 2005)

Pte_Des said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...Tell me you're not choosing your element based on the uniform...please



Nothing wrong with that if you are purple.  I know at least four persons in purple trades who chose Navy because of the uniform... and one other who wants to switch from Air to Navy for the same reason.


----------



## Gramps (23 May 2005)

Many people in my trade have chosen to change from green to blue mainly because most of our tradesmen work in the Air environment so that could also be a reason for someone changing element. Out of about 17 people that I work with there are only two (including myself) that wear green.


----------



## Foxhound (23 May 2005)

Pte_Des said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...Tell me you're not choosing your element based on the uniform...please



1978, after I had already â Å“signed on the dotted lineâ ? and was waiting for a course loading date, my mom, came back home from Trenton (we lived in Borden at the time), and suggested that I should request the â Å“Parachute Regimentâ ? after Cornwallis.  The reason, she said, was because while waiting in the terminal in Trenton for the IBBS (Inter-Base Bus Service), she observed a member of this â Å“Parachute Regimentâ ? who looked so smart in his SSF CF's.  She went on to gush over his maroon beret, arm patches, HIGHLY shone SSF boots worn â Å“army-style with the pants tucked in.â ?

After grad parade at CFB London, mom came up to me and congratulated me on my choice of unit because we all looked â Å“so dashingâ ? just like that young man in Trenton.

Well, anything to make mom happy.... ;D


----------

